# FOTD with Icon Eyes (Diana Ross), Celebrity Pink, ect...



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

That looks great! Love the eyes.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

That does look great on you. I love the eyes a lot. thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

very pretty!


----------



## bballgirl612 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Georgous!*

You used only 2 eyeshadows but it looks so complex!! Very geogeous! are you a makeup artist??? j/w


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow thats so pretty!! Icon really shows purple on you..I wish it did on me, it shows pretty much black lol...Gorgeous as always. Do you ever have a bad hair or makeup day?


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

aww I never got Icon Eyes Kohl, but I do have Shroom and Nocturnelle! I'll try this out sometime. It looks wonderful on you. So pretty!


----------



## Cygnette (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey, how did you get Headliner lipglass to not look too milky on you? It tends to look a little pasty on me.  :|


----------



## muscidae (Mar 12, 2005)

Beautiful, comme d'habitude.

So pretty, I had to write something - my first post! (well, in a while)


----------



## amy (Mar 12, 2005)

Pretty!!

I love your brows!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies!

Bballgirl612, I'm a Makeup-artist since only 3 weeks, but not for MAC. I'm lucky cuz I never had learned how to do makeup on people. 

Mac_obsession, LOL like everybody, I have a pimple every month, and sometimes I have trouble with my hair. 

Cygnette, Maybe because I have medium pigmented lips? And I try to put a thin layer.


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 15, 2005)

I love it... what do you use to fill in your eyebrows? is it from mac. I've been using the cover girl crayon, and I've been trying to find something new.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 15, 2005)

it is lovely on you. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Mac_obsession, LOL like everybody, I have a pimple every month, and sometimes I have trouble with my hair. 
_

 
A Pimple...You are funny. Beautiful talented and funny...geeze


----------



## alt629 (Mar 15, 2005)

looks great on you!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 18, 2005)

Amandamakeup, I use Prestige eyebrow pencils. 

Thx again!


----------

